# Springen üben in / um Köln?



## steiner6869 (4. November 2018)

Moin,

zunächst bitte ich (m, 49 J.) vielmals um Entschuldigung wenn das Thema hier deplaziert ist oder bereits gepostet wurde..

Weiss jemand einen Spot wo man mal Tables etc springen üben kann ohne gleich 50km Anfahrtsweg?
Freu mich über Nachrichten, wenn wer Intersse hat mitzuüben oder sogar anzuleiten freu ich mich noch mehr ...

Grüsse und allen viel Spass beim biken!


----------



## delphi1507 (4. November 2018)

Meld dich Mal per PN! Spots öffentlich zu Posten ist nicht sonderlich beliebt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (4. November 2018)

Nutbush ...
http://www.dirtstylers.de/
Da bin ich heute auch vorbei gefahren.


----------



## Ovibos (8. November 2018)

Es gibt doch irgendwo 'ne offizielle und öffentliche BMX-Strecke in Köln, oder? Ich kenne die aber nicht. Kann jemand was dazu erzählen? Ich habe dasselbe Anliegen wie @steiner6869

Edit: Die Dirtstylers-Seite öffnet bei mir nicht sauber.


----------



## Trekki (9. November 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Die Dirtstylers-Seite öffnet bei mir nicht sauber


kann ich bestätigen (Firefox, Win7)


----------



## Ovibos (13. November 2018)

Ubuntu Linux, Win 7, Win 10, ...


----------



## on any sunday (13. November 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Es gibt doch irgendwo 'ne offizielle und öffentliche BMX-Strecke in Köln, oder?



https://www.frosthelm.de/trails/trails_in_koeln/vogelsang/index_ger.html


----------



## Ovibos (13. November 2018)

on any sunday schrieb:


> https://www.frosthelm.de/trails/trails_in_koeln/vogelsang/index_ger.html



Na, das sieht doch gut aus   Hätte man vorher mal wissen müssen ...

Flutlicht wird's wohl kaum geben. Unter der Woche aktuell also schwierig. Schaumermal, ob ich am WE Zeit finde.

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Ovibos (13. November 2018)

Via Google Maps findet man ein Video von Oktober 2018. Kein Bike-Video, aber man kriegt vermutlich einen kleinen Eindruck vom Gelände. Sieht tauglich aus, finde ich.

https://www.google.com/maps/@50.9635498,6.8808726,3a,75y,90t/data=!3m8!1e5!3m6!1sAF1QipOjxAE0KApNzE1m_nsxZV1sdbhO31HtN-j2-Q3V!2e10!3e10!6shttps://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipOjxAE0KApNzE1m_nsxZV1sdbhO31HtN-j2-Q3V=w365-h648-k-no!7i720!8i1280?hl=de-DE

Hier ist noch'n Video mit Kids beim hüpfen. @steiner6869 : Ist das ungefähr das, was du suchst?

https://www.google.com/maps/place/B...a362f74!8m2!3d50.9635498!4d6.8808726?hl=de-DE


----------



## steiner6869 (14. November 2018)

Danke sieht doch ganz gut aus...werde ich mal anfahren....vielen dank!!


----------



## Haraldus (29. Mai 2019)

Da ich im Norden von Köln, von der Arbeit nach Hause häufig unterwegs bin, habe ich auch einige Filmchen gedreht...
Springen ist ja immer relativ, aber ich finde eigentlich dass man da Trails fahren und springen relativ gut kombinieren kann ...
























Der nächste Film ist sehr lang, zeigt aber im Kölner Norden einen großen Teil der Trails die man am Stück fahren kann...




Ride On Captain Drop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb96 (30. Mai 2019)

Hallo Harald,
Hast du von deinem letzten Film auch ne GPS oder komoot Tour?


----------



## Ovibos (31. Mai 2019)

Hmmh ... die meisten Trails kenne ich. Hätte ich jetzt nicht als das ideale Gelände zum springen lernen gesehen. Aber das wird an mir altem Klemmi liegen. Ein kleiner Table wäre mir persönlich lieber. Den Drop im Niehler Ei bin ich aber schon ein paar mal gehüpft.

Wie dem auch sei: Hier ist erst mal noch verletzungsbedingte Pause. Aber in ein paar Wochen fahre ich da nochmals mit anderer Perspektive hin. Und dann suchen ich und mein Cotic BFe Spielkameraden


----------



## Haraldus (8. Juni 2019)

Hey Ovibos, den drop am Niehler Ei kenne ich noch nicht, muss ich mal suchen gehen.  Auch wenn das vielleicht nicht das ideale Gelände zum springen lernen ist, so liegt es halt in der Nähe und gibt viele Möglichkeiten bestimmte Sprünge zu machen, gelegentlich treffe ich hier den Nachwuchs und kann ein paar Tipps geben, schön zu sehen wie die angenommen werden und wie die jungen Fahrer  Fortschritte machen und Spaß haben.  Dann wünsch dir gute Besserung und vielleicht treffen wir uns ja auch mal und können zusammen ein wenig  zusammen hüpfen.
Ride on...
Viele Grüße und schöne Feiertage 

Captain Drop


----------



## 130/100 (22. September 2019)

steiner6869 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> zunächst bitte ich (m, 49 J.) vielmals um Entschuldigung wenn das Thema hier deplaziert ist oder bereits gepostet wurde..
> 
> ...



Hi, hast Du inzwischen Mithüpfer gefunden? Den Bereich wollte ich für mich auch noch etwas "ausleuchten".


----------



## Ovibos (9. Oktober 2019)

Haraldus schrieb:


> Hey Ovibos, den drop am Niehler Ei kenne ich noch nicht, muss ich mal suchen gehen.  Auch wenn das vielleicht nicht das ideale Gelände zum springen lernen ist, so liegt es halt in der Nähe und gibt viele Möglichkeiten bestimmte Sprünge zu machen, gelegentlich treffe ich hier den Nachwuchs und kann ein paar Tipps geben, schön zu sehen wie die angenommen werden und wie die jungen Fahrer  Fortschritte machen und Spaß haben.  Dann wünsch dir gute Besserung und vielleicht treffen wir uns ja auch mal und können zusammen ein wenig  zusammen hüpfen.
> Ride on...
> Viele Grüße und schöne Feiertage
> 
> Captain Drop



So, nach langer, langer Weile hab ich's jetzt endlich mal hingekriegt, eine Runde durch den Kölner Norden zu drehen und ein Wenig zu hüpfen. Alles sehr, sehr sachte ... bin noch nicht wieder völlig fit. Und außerdem geht's ja um Springen *üben*.

Den Drop im Niehler Ei gibt's in der Tat nicht mehr. Es liegen umgesägte Baumstämme drin und die kurzen Trails sind zugewachsen. Früher war die Kante auf der westlichen Seite mal mit einer Euro-Palette, bzw. mit ein paar Ästen befestigt.

Ich habe dann mal  diesen Spot ( "Jumping an d Riding ...") aus Haraldus' Videos aufgesucht. War mir bekannt - hatte mich bloß nie getraut ...  Bike wie hier beschrieben - also alles andere als eine Enduro-Waffe. Klickies und in der ersten Runde die Gabel aus Versehen noch auf Lock-Out. Nochmal 

Es gibt dort eine schöne Anfänger-Runde mit zwei Kickern und einem Berm drin. Lässt sich IMHO mit wirklich *jedem MTB* fahren. Die Kicker dürften auch mit tiefem Tretlager überrollbar sein. Die Landungen, verzeihen auf jeden Fall etwas Vor- oder Rücklage und sind so sanft, dass das selbst mit Starrgabel keine Probleme geben würde - wie gesagt, Gabel zuerst auf Lock-Out.

Schön an dem Spot ist v.a., dass man einfach Runde um Runde drehen kann, und daher eine hohe Übungsfrequenz hinkriegt. Irgendwann wird's dann auch fluffig - sofern die Kondi reicht. Die Runde ist kurz genug, dass man auch keine Variostütze braucht. Die Anfahrt fährt man eh am Besten im Wiegetritt, um Dampf zu machen. Sonst verhungert man ggf. sogar vor dem ersten Kicker. Also Sattel runter - und gut ist für die nächste Stunde. Bei feuchten - aber nicht nassen! - Bedingungen hatte ich selbst mit Conti RaceKing 2.2 hinten mehr als genug Grip.

Toller Spot! Besonders für Anfänger und Klemmies wie mich, was das Springen angeht. Werde ich bei Gelegenheit jetzt öfter mal besuchen.

Ah ja, und dann habe ich auf der Heimfahrt noch ein Plätzchen im Nordpark an der Hochbahn gefunden. Nix Dolles, aber der Fahrtechnik tut's sicher gut, wenn man's einfach mal einbaut.


Sportlichst, Ovibos


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Oktober 2019)

Link führt bei mir zu einem anderen Video...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ovibos (9. Oktober 2019)

Ist korrigiert! Sorry. Keine Ahnung warum ...

Das Video hat im Zweifel den Titel "Jumping & Riding Last Forward". Für alle Fälle ist dieser Laden von dort auch fußläufig erreichbar


----------



## Haraldus (9. Oktober 2019)

Es freut mich zu hören dass du den Platz gefunden hast und ein wenig Spaß hattest!


----------



## Ovibos (9. Oktober 2019)

Haraldus schrieb:


> Es freut mich zu hören dass du den Platz gefunden hast und ein wenig Spaß hattest!



Allerdings hatte ich da Spaß! Und mit mehr Kondi hätte ich auch noch mehr Spaß gehabt 

Wie gesagt, eigentlich kannte ich die Ecke gut von Touren durch die Grünbereiche außerhalb des Militärrings, bzw. sogar vom Weg zu Arbeit. Ich hab' mich bislang einfach nicht durchringen können, was das Springen angeht, bzw. ich hatte mich bislang eher darauf beschränkt auf meinen Touren von eher flachen Wellen abzuziehen. Oder im Trailpark über Drops zu hüpfen. Braucht mehr Speed - aber seltsamer Weise dennoch weniger Überwindung. Vermutlich weil einem bei einem Kicker/Table die Sicht fehlt.

Den Klingentrail in Solingen fand ich letztes Jahr auch noch ganz passabel zum Springen üben. Aber die Umlaufzeiten und die Höhendifferenz sind einfach zu groß für hohe Umlaufzahlen. Und da sollte man dann doch schon eher 'n ordentliches Fully mitbringen. Außerdem Tagesausflug von K aus.


----------



## steiner6869 (9. Oktober 2019)

Ovibos / Haraldus (hatte dich ja schon mal angesprochen)...können gerne mal eine Runde zusammen drehen....bin aus Pulheim...würde mich freuen...


----------



## steiner6869 (9. Oktober 2019)

Wie genau findet man denn den "Spot"...den Laden kenne ich ja...


----------



## Ovibos (9. Oktober 2019)

steiner6869 schrieb:


> Wie genau findet man denn den "Spot"...den Laden kenne ich ja...



Du hast PN


----------



## Haraldus (14. Oktober 2019)

Bin auch aus Pulheim, können wir gerne mal machen, fahre da recht häufig, Pendeln zwischen Arbeitsplatz und Heim...


----------



## Haraldus (14. Oktober 2019)

War auch noch mal im Kölner Westen...


----------



## sun909 (14. Oktober 2019)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Du hast PN



Magst du mir das auch mal schicken?

Grüsse


----------



## Haraldus (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo an alle Springen übenden in Köln und Umgebung!
Hier  ein Video aus Ende März, wo ihr sieht wie ihr ohne bauen oder soooo Spaß haben könnt und springen üben könnt?!
  Ihr solltet natürlich auf quer gehende Fußgänger, Jogger, Radfahrer und Hunde achten!
 Das war im März noch sehr einfach, weil noch nichts begrünt war.
Al


so kleine Inspiration und viel Spaß beim Weitsprung...
Weitsprung, Speed ist alles
oder 
wo eigentlich nichts is trotzdem Spaß haben 
1 Minute lustiger Spaß und Inspiration Tricks oder Sprünge zu versuchen wo eigentlich kaum was geht...
Viel Spaß beim gucken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

